# Is it just me, or is this girl mean?



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I'd think so, I know I'd be a bit meaner  and don't let her talk to you like that. Next time just leave or maybe stay away from each other.


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

UH, YAH, she would only talk to me that way one time!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Sounds to me like the girl is a bully and instead of getting physical, she just slams people with words. I know it's hard to talk to other people like that if you have been raised to be polite and respectful but often, telling them off is the only way to be heard. I would also have been significantly meaner, but I have had some unique life experiences that really disabled my brain-mouth filter LOL. Just make sure to stand up for yourself every time and never back down. You are on the easy side of the whole thing now, that first time is always the hardest.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Does she hold the horse for you in return while you are getting ready? You should find an opportunity sooner rather then later to tell your coach about what is going on. If you are both showing the horse, you should both be getting it ready. Or look for another horse to ride.... Maybe she will soon move on to another horse.... ???_


----------

